# Beyond Leo, Mothering homepage link--possible trigger



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

I clicked on this link and was blindsided.....I thought this would be a story about a baby who was diagnosed with something by ultrasound. It isn't....it is the story of a miscarriage being diagnosed. And it is just like my story (the diagnosis part of the story) 2 years ago.

I cried while holding my healthy 9 mo baby in my arms. Even though I would never have *this* baby--the one that I am holding and loving so much--if that baby hadn't died.

But I still cry for that baby.

I guess it never stops hurting, does it?







:


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

i am sitting here bawling, I've had 3 m/c.


----------



## jeffsdear (Aug 21, 2007)

I just read it too... Still very fresh for me, most recently 2 1/2 weeks ago...
And I was already having a very gloomy day...


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

*sob*


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

That kind of reminded me of my miscarriage. I was on vacation and had some spotting towards the end of my trip. I went to the hospital and I had a vaginal u/s to diagnose it. I kept hearing a heartbeat, but I guess it was my own. I remember she kept going as if she were trying to find a heartbeat even after I was hearing one. I didn't want to ask her what it was, so I counted it and realized it was too slow to be a baby and was probably mine.


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## terrabella (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## Whittliz (Oct 5, 2006)

I loved this article..........it was so real and parts of it were EXACTLY like my first miscarriage.


----------



## zoie2013 (Mar 31, 2007)

I guess they always say, "What I'm seeing, it doesn't look good" don't they?


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Remembering my loss...


----------

